
String theorys second life - EastLondonCoder
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20160915-string-theorys-strange-second-life/
======
M_Grey
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12512954](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12512954)

------
shepardrtc
Reposting this link that I found in the comments section from the previous
time this article was submitted:

[http://www.math.columbia.edu/~woit/wordpress/?p=8778](http://www.math.columbia.edu/~woit/wordpress/?p=8778)

------
richmarr
> String theory has _so far_ failed to live up to its promise

(emphasis mine)

How long should we wait? There should be a Samuel Beckett adaptation...

Valdimir: "Should we start work on some other theories?"

Estragon: "Yes let's"

(They continue adding dimensions to make their predictionless theories
internally-consistent)

